# Hickory, Cherry, Mesquite?



## ed in jax (Feb 11, 2012)

Still learning about using my smoker and have done pretty good so far.  Is there a rule of thumb for different meats in the flavor of wood to use.  I'm smoking some ribs today and want to change it up for flavor.  I have put a rub on the ribs, just waitingto put in the smoaker.

Thanks!


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 11, 2012)

I am pretty simple guy.  mesquite for birds (do not over smoke it)

cherry and/or apple for anything other than sausage

Hickory for sausage based smoke.

I am going to play more with my AMPS, but for now that's what I do,

speaking of the, got to get some birds in the brine soon!


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 11, 2012)

ed in jax said:


> Still learning about using my smoker and have done pretty good so far.  Is there a rule of thumb for different meats in the flavor of wood to use.  I'm smoking some ribs today and want to change it up for flavor.  I have put a rub on the ribs, just waitingto put in the smoaker.
> 
> Thanks!


Cherry or hickory.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 11, 2012)

It comes down to your personal taste. I like Apple and Peach  with pork and chicken. I have had Apple and Cherry with beef and enjoyed it. Hickory is good for beef cuts to me. If your after a "stronger" taste go with Mesquite, but go light with it till you know your taste range.


----------



## geerock (Feb 11, 2012)

Be careful when using mesquite, especially on ribs.  Like others have said, a lot has to do with personal taste and I never use mesquite except on beef, but to each his own.  A lot of the fruit woods are very similar and most cannot tell the difference between them.  Old standy oak and hickory are certainly popular and add nice woody smoke flavor.  A common move is to use a mix of a fruit wood and hickory or oak.  Now having said all that, I tryed out pecan a few months back and have had some of the best flavors I've ever had.  Experiment and find your favorite.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2012)

Mesquite for poultry. Hickory, oak, & pecan for the rest.


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 11, 2012)

I prefer hickory for everything, once in a while i'll mix in some apple or cherry for the hell of it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2012)

I have used Maple with a good result, Apple and Hickory are old standbys and Oak is mild but gives that " right off the grill " flavor...I have only had Mesquite on Beef and loved it but I can handle hardcore smoke. My wife on the other hand can't even stand the smell of Mesquite on my close...JJ


----------



## whistlepig (Feb 11, 2012)

I like a 50/50/mix of apple and hickory for most stuff. Cherry for ham and turkey. It seems like anything smoked with hickory, apple, or cherry has a very good smoked flavor.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 11, 2012)

Hickory, Cherry, and Oak are my preferences.


----------



## dewetha (Feb 11, 2012)

my go to is a blend of hickory/apple/cherry .

I picked up a bag of [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Mesquite and I giving that a run to see if it makes a difference. [/color][color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]it seams there are as many different opinions on [/color][color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Mesquite as there are experts. I'm so confused so i decided to just do a trail run. 10 bucks and 5 hours should tell me all i need to know :)[/color]


----------



## sprky (Feb 11, 2012)

round 90% of the time I am using hickory and apple mix. when I do birds I will throw in a few chunks of mesquite along with the hickory and apple. I have found you need a mix too get that great smoke flavor.


----------



## flash (Feb 11, 2012)

My stand bys are Pecan, Oak and Cherry.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm


----------

